# Neuaufbau im 20" Ethanol Rahmen, erst Nabenschaltung, jetzt ohne!



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

Habe vor, eine Nexus Nabenschaltung in einen normalen Ethanol Rahmen einzubauen.
Problem ist, ich kann die Kette nicht spannen, weil kein Exentertretlager und auch keine Spannmöglichkeit des Hinterrades gegeben ist.
Jetzt war meine Idee einfach einen Kettenspanner am Schaltauge zu verbauen.
Funktioniert das überhaupt?, da die Nabe ja eine Rücktrittbremse hat.
Evtl. habt ihr eine Idee oder Anregungen.
Anbei ein paar Bilder.
Sabine






Wird auch etwas leicht das Rad, weil das kompl. Laufad mit Schaltgeraffel nur 1500g. wiegt.
Auch habe ich eine Steinbach Carbongabel bekommen, die ich gerne hier einbauen will.
Da muss ich mir auch noch was bezgl. der vo. Bremse einfallen lassen.


----------



## whitesheep (11. Februar 2015)

Moin....

an soetwas gedacht....sicherlich technisch die schönste Lösung

http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/exzentriker_KL.php

so long
sheep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

Danke, aber leider ist dieses Lager nur mit HT II Kurbeln zu benutzen!
Es ist keine normale Vierkant Welle möglich!
Auch etwas Hochpreisig


----------



## cbert80 (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn gebremst wird dann spannt sich ja logischerweise der untere Teil der Kette aber wenn die Kette nur minimal "gespannt" werden muss denke ich dass das gut funktionieren sollte 
 Das Teil kann auch helfen


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

Genau da drum dreht es sich ja.
1. um die Kette zu spannen und
2. Beim Bremsen mit der Rücktrittbremse nicht ins leere zu treten wegen dem Spanner.
Diesen gezeigten kann ich aber nicht benutzen, weil er unter die Achsverschraubung kommt, da ist re. kein Platz mehr.
Muss den Spanner haben der nur in das Schaltauge kommt.
Mir ging es primär aber nur um das Bremsen und ob es mit Spanner überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Schwatten (11. Februar 2015)

Der Rohloff Kettenspanner sollte funktionieren.


----------



## KIV (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du die Kette schon gut vorgespannt montierst, ggf mit dem oben abgebildeten Half-Link, sehe ich da kein Problem.
Nur das, was der Spanner noch wegdrückt, hängt oben beim Bremsen kurzzeitig durch.
Von Point und Surly gibts nen Spanner fürs Schaltauge.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Kette schon gut vorgespannt montierst, ggf mit dem oben abgebildeten Half-Link, sehe ich da kein Problem.
> Nur das, was der Spanner noch wegdrückt, hängt oben beim Bremsen kurzzeitig durch.
> Von Point und Surly gibts nen Spanner fürs Schaltauge.


ok, so hatte ich es vor, nur leider wird es ohne Spanner kaum gehen. Pointspanner sind bekannt, fahre auch Singlespeed.
Danke dir


----------



## Roelof (11. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein Halflink Kettenglied herumliegen, dass ich für eine 10fach Kette umgefeilt habe. Nur der Bolzen ist noch länger. Damit und mit einem minimalistischen selbstbau Kettenspanner bin ich jahrelang gefahren.  Wenn du Glück hast, passt das nur durch das halflink. Magst probieren??


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

bin mir noch nicht im klaren was ich mache, sind noch einige Baustellen.


----------



## Celalemino (11. Februar 2015)

Salve,

ich habe das bei mir über verschiedene Ritzel gelöst. Ich hatte mehre Größen bestellt und dann probiert bis eine Kombination gepasst hat (damit der Spanner ganz entfallen kann).
Vorher hatte ich ein altes Schaltwerk abgeschnitten und als Spanner benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber evtl. habe ich mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt, oder es wird nicht verstanden was ich wollte.
Das mit dem Kettenspannen habe ich auf dem Schirm bzw. weiß auch wie ich das mache und welche Möglichkeiten es gibt.
Meine Frage bezog sich einzig und allein auf das Bremsen mit einem evtl. montiertem Kettenspanner.
Gemeint war, gibt es dabei Probleme beim Rücktritt, weil die Kette beim Bremsen ja unten gespannt wird und ein Kettenspanner zwischengeschaltet ist.
Hoffe das ist so verständlich.
Sabine


----------



## cbert80 (11. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber evtl. habe ich mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt, oder es wird nicht verstanden was ich wollte.
> Das mit dem Kettenspannen habe ich auf dem Schirm bzw. weiß auch wie ich das mache und welche Möglichkeiten es gibt.
> Meine Frage bezog sich einzig und allein auf das Bremsen mit einem evtl. montiertem Kettenspanner.
> Gemeint war, gibt es dabei Probleme beim Rücktritt, weil die Kette beim Bremsen ja unten gespannt wird und ein Kettenspanner zwischengeschaltet ist.
> ...


Ich denke die meisten die hier Antworten haben das "Problem" erkannt. Wenn die Kette aber nur minimal gespannt werden muss (durch den Spanner) weil die Kette an sich schon gut passt (Evtl. angepasst durch half link) dann sollte das kein Problem für den Spanner darstellen.

Der von mir gezeigte Spanner gibt es auch für das Schaltauge. Muss mich korrigieren. So sieht der Spanner montiert aus.  Gebaut für eine Schnellspanner Nabe. Also keine Plug n' Play Lösung in diesem Fall.

Andere Möglichkeit die Kette zu spannen wäre so  mit einem Blackspire Stinger als Beispiel.


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Februar 2015)

Soderle,  Steinbach Gabel aus Ösiland ist da. Wiegt sensationelle  428gr. mit einem 45 cm langen Schaft.
Jetzt geht es an die Überlegung der Bremse. Entweder Magura Hydrostop Bügel mit HS33 oder RR Bremse.
Aufnahme Bremse bis mitte Bremsring an der Felge ca. 70 mm.
Habt ihr Ideen?

@Roelof kannst du das bitte in die Selbst- und Umbauten schieben?


----------



## track94 (13. Februar 2015)

Dumme Frage, ist das eine RR Gabel ...die ist so schlank


----------



## palsfjall (13. Februar 2015)

...nochmal zum Kettenspanner. Wenn Du einen benutzt mit einer Spannrolle und einen der die Kette von unten nach oben drückt sehe ich keine Probleme dahingehend, dass evtl irgendwas kaputt geht dadurch. Wenn Du einen benutzt der die Kette von oben nach unten drückt kann der Spanner vielleicht noch an der Kettenstrebe geklemmt werden. Wenn die Kette ohne Spanner sehr locker ist kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sie beim bremsen von Kettenblatt oder Ritzel fällt.


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Februar 2015)

Jep, das ist ne schlanke 20" RR- Gabel.

Das mit dem Spanner ist noch nicht sicher, was ich mache. Aber ist ein guter Tip, danke erstmal.
Hab das mal so an die Hängewaage  gehängt, komplett wie auf den Fotos 6,2kg
bisher. Fehlt noch Hi.-Reifen,  Lenker, Schalter mit Zug,  Bremse vo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Februar 2015)

Erledigt. Sry, hab mich wohl verklickt. 

Zur Bremse: wie willst du die Magura befestigen?


----------



## sülzrocka (13. Februar 2015)

Ich habe aus dem alten Bike von meinem Kleinen mal den Rücktritt aus der Nabenschaltung ausgebaut. War recht unproblematisch, ich musste einen Spacer einsetzen statt dem Teil was Bremst. Dann kannst Du normale V-Brakes nehmen, sind doch eh besser oder?

Alaav


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Februar 2015)

sülzrocka schrieb:


> Ich habe aus dem alten Bike von meinem Kleinen mal den Rücktritt aus der Nabenschaltung ausgebaut. War recht unproblematisch, ich musste einen Spacer einsetzen statt dem Teil was Bremst. Dann kannst Du normale V-Brakes nehmen, sind doch eh besser oder?
> 
> Alaav


Wie geht? Hast du Fotos oder eine Beschreibung?
@Roelof der Magura Hydrostop Bügel hat eine Befestigung wie RR- Bremse. Die sind halt selten zu bekommen.
Ich suche noch einen.


----------



## sülzrocka (13. Februar 2015)

Die ist gut, hat mir geholfen: http://www.franzschneck.de/rtb/RTB.htm


----------



## daleipi (17. Februar 2015)

schon gesehen?
http://www.radplan-delta.de/bin/etc/kettenspanner_single.html

vielelicht kann ma da was umbauen???

An den Torpedo 3-Gang-Rädern früher war aber auch kein Spanner dran.
Ging alles über's Versellen der Hinterachse soweit ich mich erinnere und die Dinger hab ich im Panzerübungsgeländer geschunden.....


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Februar 2015)

daleipi schrieb:


> schon gesehen?
> http://www.radplan-delta.de/bin/etc/kettenspanner_single.html
> 
> vielelicht kann ma da was umbauen???
> ...


Schau dir mal meine Hi-Achse an, da kann nichts verstellt werden!!


----------



## KIV (17. Februar 2015)

Übersetzung: Die Ausfallenden des Rahmens sind nicht waagerecht, sondern senkrecht.
Da kann man die Achse nicht verschieben und somit auch die Kette nicht spannen.


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Februar 2015)

Danke KIV besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.  Ich versuche mich zu bessern.
Sabine


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

@Fisch123 Ich denke es wird schwierig werden ohnd exzentrischen Laver ala Trickstuff zu Arbeiten. 
Wenn du auf die Rücktrittsbremse verzichten kannst, dann klappt das mit dem Spanner. Ansonsten wäre es zu waghalsig es so zu probieren. Es treten sehr bohe Kräfte auf beim rückwärts treten. Nicht umsonst muss die Kette gut gestrafft sein. Wenn es hier nur um ei. Halbes Glied geht ok.  Überlegung und eventuell probieren. Aber nicht ein ganzen oder 1,5. Glieder.


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Februar 2015)

Neues,
Reifen sind da: Schwalbe Kojak 20x1.35
Die Steinbach Gabel wird wahrscheinlich gegen eine 20" Alugabel getauscht,
weil das mit der Bremse ziemlich aufwendig zu realisieren ist.
Bilder kommen dann noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (20. Februar 2015)

Machst Du die von Kubikes dran? War bei mir nur 50 Gramm mehr als Carbongabel und relativ günstig, wenn auch nicht besonders hübsch.
Alternativ hätte ich noch eine Carbongabel mit V-Brake sockeln, die aber für ETRTO 451 sind und deswegen zu hoch sitzen. Adapter für 20 mm tiefer wäre dabei.


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Februar 2015)

Wird dann ne Kania - Gabel in roh zum polieren Gewicht soll um 500gr. liegen.
An die Steinbach komme ich wahrscheinlich vom Gewicht nicht dran.
Wenn der Schaft gekürzt ist wird sie so um die 300gr. liegen,
schade die Idee von mir war gut.
Wenn man RR-Bremsen nimmt ist die Steinbach unschlagbar und sieht super aus.
Werde sie dann wenn die andere da ist, wohl hier verkaufen.

Was hast du da für eine Carbongabel? mach doch mal ein Foto.
Sabine


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo Sabine,
auch wenn der Magura Bügel jetzt kein Thema mehr ist, habe ich hier noch mal eine Aufstellung der verschiedenen Grössen beim Computer aufräumen gefunden, vielleicht für den ein oder anderen sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Floh (22. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie ist mein letzter Post verschwunden... ?
Bilder von der Carbongabel:









Brakebooster:


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Februar 2015)

Ok die Gabel, die hast du aber nicht verbaut?
Und der Bügel war selbstgefräßt oder? Denn brauchst du aber doch gar nicht.
Sabine


----------



## trifi70 (22. Februar 2015)

Die Cantisockel sind zu hoch, der "Booster" senkt die ab..., gell?


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, jetzt fällt mir das in der Seitenansicht auch auf. 
Was machst du jetzt mit der Gabel?


----------



## Floh (23. Februar 2015)

Liegt hier. Der Booster funktioniert, aber an sich ist er zuviel. Zwei kleine Stücke müssten auch reichen die Verdrehung lässt sich ja an den Schlüsselflächen der Cantisockel unterbinden.

An sich ist die Carbongabel perfekt vom Übergang zum Steuerrohr das sieht richtig stimmig aus.

Gewichtsmässig liege ich mit der Kubikes Gabel nur 50 Gramm drüber.

Entweder bastel ich sie doch noch ran und verkaufe die Kubikes Gabel wieder, oder umgekehrt. Isch weiss es nisch.


----------



## KIV (23. Februar 2015)

Ich würde basteln...! 
Kannste da nicht die Adapter von den Fischs verbauen..? Die müssten doch genau passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (24. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Liegt hier. Der Booster funktioniert, aber an sich ist er zuviel. Zwei kleine Stücke müssten auch reichen die Verdrehung lässt sich ja an den Schlüsselflächen der Cantisockel unterbinden.
> 
> An sich ist die Carbongabel perfekt vom Übergang zum Steuerrohr das sieht richtig stimmig aus.
> 
> ...


 




Du brauchst also die Teile? Hab ich da!


----------



## Floh (24. Februar 2015)

Interessant! Ich muss mal schauen was für ein Gewinde das in dem Cantisockel an der Carbongabel ist. Nachher sind die einlaminiert... Aber auf jeden Fall interessant!


----------



## paradox (24. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363074
> Du brauchst also die Teile? Hab ich da!


 

Interessant! Wo gibt es denn sowas?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Februar 2015)

Warum neu einspeichen? Ich will doch bewußt den Rücktritt! Ich will kein Freilauf bauen.
Sorry


----------



## Fisch123 (11. März 2015)

Also, alle Kommandos zurück! 
Wird jetzt klassisch aufgebaut mit Kettenschaltung, da ich leider keinen Spacer für das HR bekomme, dass war nämlich nur 126mm breit.
Schade, wäre klasse geworden, für die die keine Kettenschaltung mögen.
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (11. März 2015)

Danke für die Antwort auf meine Frage @Fisch123


----------



## Fisch123 (11. März 2015)

oh, wohl vergessen.
Die Teile gibt es wohl nicht mehr, ich habe durch einen Zufall noch ein paar bekommen.
Gibt es wohl auf der Insel noch, aber dann mit Versand um die 45€
Ist deine Frage beantwortet?


----------



## nadine09 (11. März 2015)

Ich frag hier mal schnell in die Runde,  weil es sich nicht lohnen würde dafür einen eigenen fred aufzumachen.  

Passen die Tektro mini V-Brakes an den Poison Rahmen 20 Zoll mit z. B. Moew Joe Reifen? Oder sind die zu kurz?


----------



## palsfjall (13. März 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Also, alle Kommandos zurück!
> Wird jetzt klassisch aufgebaut mit Kettenschaltung, da ich leider keinen Spacer für das HR bekomme, dass war nämlich nur 126mm breit.
> Schade, wäre klasse geworden, für die die keine Kettenschaltung mögen.
> Sabine



Nabenschaltungen kenne ich mich nicht aus aber ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal eine Nabe mit 130mm auf 140mm Einbaumaß gebracht indem ich eine verlängerte Achsmutter für die Stützradbefestigung zurechtgestutzt habe.


----------



## Fisch123 (13. März 2015)

Ah, sowas gibt es auch?
Wo kann man das kaufen?


----------



## palsfjall (13. März 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnere habe ich es auch über amzon bestellt. Gibts in 3/8" oder M10x1.


http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-Bolz...2&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=achsverlängerung++m10


----------



## Fisch123 (13. März 2015)

dankeschön, schau ich mal


----------



## Fisch123 (20. März 2015)

So isses jetzt geworden! Gewicht wie abgebildet 8,8kg, sind ja auch nicht nur leichte Teile verbaut.


----------



## nadine09 (21. März 2015)

Dann kann ich mir gleich mal vorstellen,  wie der blaue Rahmen mit schwarzer Gabel aussieht.  Dann werde ich mich spontan für orange entscheiden .... Oder je nach dem, was Junior sich in ca 2Jahren für eine Gabelfarbe wünscht.


----------



## Fisch123 (16. November 2015)

Hast du schon einen Rahmen?
Gruss Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (16. November 2015)

Ja,  schon eine ganze Weile.  Ich hab das Bike auch schon aufgebaut,  werde es jedoch nochmal komplett umbauen... Der Kurze ist aber erst 3, da hat das noch gut zeit.


----------

